# fashion+charming SPAM!



## annie520 (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to our company online: We sell petrified hamster turds. As for me - I wear diapers and shove cotton balls up my nose...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

.....and collect used and dirty underwear...you're aka skidmark and yellow dot.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm figurin' just a short burst of Joe's 50s blew annie520 right out of the sky. Another confirmed kill.

TO


----------



## SeaSkua (Jan 19, 2008)

annie520 said:


> Welcome to our company online: We sell petrified hamster turds. As for me - I wear diapers and shove cotton balls up my nose...



Is this a joke? Hamster turds?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and collect used and dirty underwear...you're aka skidmark and yellow dot.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2008)

annie520 said:


> Welcome to our company online: We sell petrified hamster turds. As for me - I wear diapers and shove cotton balls up my nose...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 20, 2008)

SeaSkua said:


> Is this a joke? Hamster turds?



 it was edited by one of the moderators to look funny.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

I just ran across this one. Now that was funny!!!


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2008)

Where do these wankers come from...???????!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

They're transplanted in Scotland....oh, you mean the spammers.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2008)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## A4K (Feb 15, 2008)

...yeah, the spammers are a problem too Njaco!..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> They're transplanted in Scotland....oh, you mean the spammers.


I resent that remark!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

Beep.....Beep....Beep Another Confirmed kill


----------

